# [SOLVED] Openoffice-bin przestał działać

## kicior

Witam. Po ostatnich upgradach (przejście na modularny xorg7, instalka kde 3.5.2 i po drodze emerge -uDN world) openoffice-bin zaczęło się wywalać z komunikatem:

```
kicior jo $ oowriter2

/usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice: line 233:  3821 Naruszenie ochrony pamięci  "$sd_prog/$sd_binary" "$@"
```

Reemerge nic nie dało. Info o systemie: 

```
kicior jo $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1_pre7-r3 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-4.1.0, glibc-2.4-r1, 2.6.16-archck1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16-archck1 i686 Celeron (Coppermine)

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre16

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse -ffast-math"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/NX/etc /usr/NX/home /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse -ffast-math -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

DISTDIR="/portage/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache confcache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.scarlet-internet.nl/pub/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-z,now -Wl,-s"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3 -s"

PKGDIR="/portage/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/portage/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/portage/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 7zip X X509 Xaw3d a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi adns alsa ansi ao apm arts artworkextra asf asterisk audiofile bash-completion bdf berkdb bitmap-fonts bl bluetooth boundschecking bzip2 bzlib cairo caps cdf cdinstall cdparanoia cdr chroot clearpasswd cli clisp cmucl crypt cscope css ctype cups curl custreloc dba dbus dga directfb divx4linux dlloader dlopen dmalloc dmx dpms dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread dvi dynagraph ecc edl eds elf emboss encode erandom esd exif expat extensions extras fam fame fastbuild fbcon ffmpeg fftw firebird firefox fits flac flash font-server foomaticdb force-cgi-redirect fortran fpx ftp fuse gcj gd gdbm geoip ggi gif gimpprint glut gnokii gnome gnutls gphoto2 gpm graphviz gs gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml guile hal hdf hdf5 howl hpn ide idea idn imagemagick imlib inetd insecure-drivers insecure-savers ipalias irda isdnlog ithreads jack jack-tmpfs java javascript jpeg jpeg2k justify kde kdeenablefinal kig-scripting latex lcms libcaca libedit libg++ libwww lirc live livecd lm_sensors logitech-mouse lzo mad matroska mbox md5sum memlimit mikmod mjpeg mmap mmx mmxext mng motif mozilla moznomail mozsvg mozxmlterm mp3 mpeg mplayer musepack musicbrainz mythtv nas nautilus ncurses neXt netcdf nethack network nls nobsh nologin nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia objc offensive ogdi ogg on-the-fly-crypt openal opengl oss pam pam_chroot pam_console pam_timestamp parse-clocks pcre pcsc-lite pdf pdflib perl perlsuid physfs plotutils png portaudio posix povray ppds pppd profile pwdb python qt quicktime quotas rdesktop readline real rpm rrdtool rtc ruby samba sblive scanner sdk sdl sensord server session simplexml slang slp sms smux sndfile snmp soap sockets spamassassin speex spell spl sqlite srp sse ssl static-modules stencil-buffer streamzap subject-rewrite subversion svg svga szip t1lib tcltk tcpd tetex tga theora threads tidy tiff timidity tokenizer toolbar truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts ucs2 udev unicode urandom usb userlocales v4l v4l2 vcd vdr vidix vim-with-x visualization vorbis wifi win32codecs wmf x264 xanim xcomposite xine xinerama xml xml2 xmms xosd xprint xscreensaver xsl xv xvid xvmc yv12 zeroconf zlib zvbi elibc_glibc input_devices_-acecad input_devices_-aiptek input_devices_-calcomp input_devices_-citron input_devices_-digitaledge input_devices_-dmc input_devices_-dynapro input_devices_-elo2300 input_devices_-elographics input_devices_evdev input_devices_-fpit input_devices_-hyperpen input_devices_-jamstudio input_devices_-joystick input_devices_keyboard input_devices_-magellan input_devices_-magictouch input_devices_-microtouch input_devices_mouse input_devices_-mutouch input_devices_-palmax input_devices_penmount input_devices_-spaceorb input_devices_-summa input_devices_synaptics input_devices_-tek4957 input_devices_-ur98 input_devices_vmmouse input_devices_-void input_devices_-wacom kernel_linux linguas_pl userland_GNU video_cards_nvidia video_cards_apm video_cards_-ark video_cards_-ati video_cards_-chips video_cards_-cirrus video_cards_-cyrix video_cards_-dummy video_cards_fbdev video_cards_-fglrx video_cards_-glint video_cards_-i128 video_cards_-i740 video_cards_-i810 video_cards_-imstt video_cards_-mga video_cards_-neomagic video_cards_-nsc video_cards_nv video_cards_-rendition video_cards_-s3 video_cards_-s3virge video_cards_-savage video_cards_-siliconmotion video_cards_-sis video_cards_-sisusb video_cards_-tdfx video_cards_-tga video_cards_-trident video_cards_-tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga video_cards_-via video_cards_vmware video_cards_-voodoo"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS
```

 Tutaj ewentualnie może kogoś naprowadzi output ze strace: strace log. Walczę z tym od jakiegoś czasu i co dziwne ani na forum ani na bugzilli nie znalazłem nic ciekawego. Może ktoś z forumowiczów ma jakiś pomysł. Dzięki z góry za sugestie.Last edited by kicior on Fri Apr 14, 2006 1:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kfiaciarka

Rzeczysiscie dziwne:) Btw jakoś bezmyslnie przeszedłes na modularnego xorga  :Smile:  (więcej use fagów chyba sie nie dało wrzucic co? :Wink: 

W make.conf powinieneś mieć:

```

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv"

```

Oczywiście karte graficzna wg własnej ustalasz:) A nie kompilujesz wszystko co sie da:) Powiem tak, ja kompiluje OOo ze źródeł zawsze, zajmuje to max do 10 h ale działa mi. Skoro masz Ooo-bin to w zasadzie nie mozna podejrzewać w nim winy tylko w aplikacjach zewnetrznych z których korzysta. Spróbuj odpalić revdep-rebuild. Więcej do głowy mi nie przychodzi.

----------

## kicior

Mam dokładnie tak jak mówisz - nie zwróciłeś chyba uwagi, że przy całej reszcie są minusy. To tylko kwestia wyświetlania, bo jest cała lista - zarówno tych skompilowanych jak i nie skompilowanych. De facto równoważne jest to:

```
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse penmount synaptics vmmouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="apm fbdev nv nvidia v4l vesa vga vmware"
```

----------

## Raku

 *kicior wrote:*   

> Witam. Po ostatnich upgradach (przejście na modularny xorg7, instalka kde 3.5.2 i po drodze emerge -uDN world) openoffice-bin zaczęło się wywalać z komunikatem:
> 
> ```
> kicior jo $ oowriter2
> 
> ...

 

mam to samo. Ciężko powiedzieć, kiedy się zaczęło, ale na pewno długo po modularnych Xach.

----------

## kicior

No to niezła jazda. Zrobiłem dla jaj coś takiego: 

```
kicior ~ $ ssh -X localhost

Password:

Last login: Wed Apr  5 01:14:21 2006 from localhost

kicior ~ $ oowriter2
```

no i ku mojemu osłupieniu w ten sposób OO zadziałało. Może i jest to jakieś rozwiązanie, ale co najmniej mało wygodne. Ma ktoś pojęcie o co tu może biegać?

----------

## mbar

Ja mam wrażenie, że to jakiś problem z kde. Od daty premiery testowałem kde 3.5.2 (27 marca) postawione na nowym systemie (wcześniej używałem tylko xfce4). Oczywiście przed kompilacją xorg i kde zrobiłem backup gołego systemu, aby w razie co nie rekompilować od nowa.

Po walce z kde, które nie lubi -Os w kompilatorze gcc 4.1 (poszedł dopiero po przełączeniu na -O2) zacząłem używać z ciekawości koffice. Niestety, koffice to pies i nie da się na tym pracować  :Wink:  Tak więc koffice do kosza, po czym zemergowałem openoffice-bin no i oczywiście miałem ten sam segfault. Wczoraj przywróciłem goły backup, zrobiłem update, postawiłem xorg i jeszcze przed kompilacją xfce4 sprawdziłem, czy openoffice-bin zadziała. Na szczęście zadziałało  :Smile: 

Jedyną różnicą między obydwoma systemami było właśnie kde. Wszystko robiłem na laptopie z gcc 4.1, glibc 2.4 i monolitycznym xorg 6.9 z overlaya nxsty. (modularny 7.0 to też pies, mi się np. nie ładują sterowniki)

----------

## Raku

to nie jest wina KDE, bo mam takie dwa zestawy:

pentium4, ~x86, glibc-2.4, gcc-3.4.6, kde-3.5.2

athlon-xp, ~x86, glibc-2.4, gcc-4.1.0, kde-3.5.2

i na piewrszym OO-bin działa poprawnie, na drugim się wysypuje.

----------

## mbar

więc może jest to wina kde skompilowanego gcc 4.1

----------

## Raku

a to już jest bardziej prawdopodobne

Tylko nie mam czasu, żeby w ramach testów przemielić kde jeszcze raz za pomocą gcc-3.4.x, więc będę cierpliwie czekał, aż ktoś to zrobi za mnnie i potwierdzi, że problem ustąpił  :Smile: )

----------

## kicior

Ja tylko powiem, że pod gnomkiem działa - więc to coś z kde raczej.

----------

## Raku

to na pewno coś z KDE. Podejrzewam, że przez gcc-4.1. OO uruchomione w TWM działa.

----------

## Aktyn

 *Raku wrote:*   

> to na pewno coś z KDE. Podejrzewam, że przez gcc-4.1. OO uruchomione w TWM działa.

 

No to jak, z KDE czy gcc? Czy może z obydwoma? A może obydwa są dobre tylko niekompatybilne  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Raku

To coś z KDE skompilowanym przez gcc-4.1.

jak już pisałem: na TWM OO mi działa, kiciorowi na Gnomie działa, tylko w KDE nie chce. Obaj z kiciorem mamy gcc-4.1.

Na drugim moim komputerze z Gentoo (różnica jedynie w kompilatorze) OO działa pod KDE.

Wniosek więc jest oczywisty: KDE + gcc-4.1.0 to zabójcza dawka dla OO-bin.

Teraz pytanie: co z tym zrobić?

----------

## Aktyn

 *Raku wrote:*   

> Wniosek więc jest oczywisty: KDE + gcc-4.1.0 to zabójcza dawka dla OO-bin.
> 
> Teraz pytanie: co z tym zrobić?

 

Jeżeli z samych komunikatów nic nie wynika, to trzeba specjaliste, który stwierdzi, czemu tak jest  :Smile:  Ktoś kto przepuści wszystko przez debugger, przeczyta kod, i powie czemu to razem nie działa.

Ja sie nie znam niestety, aż tak dobrze.

Z tego co wiem niektóre rzeczy nie chcą współpracować jak są skompilowane innym kompilatorem, choć trudno stwierdzić co zawodzi, ja miałem do czynienia już z jakimiś wybrykami, i była cała masa róznych powodów. Od złych nagłówków w plikach, braku ";", po sam kompilator.

----------

## kicior

W debugerze zdycha w tym miejscu: 

```
Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.

0xb5837efa in QPointArray::~QPointArray () from /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdefx.so.4
```

 Mówi to komuś coś? Ta biblioteka to z kdelibs jest w razie czego.

----------

## mbar

Zgłosi ktoś na bugzilli? U mnie teraz xfce4 + oo-bin + gcc 4.1 wszystko działa ok.

----------

## Raku

zgłosiłem

----------

## kicior

 *Raku wrote:*   

> zgłosiłem

 Hehe, a już miałem wciskać commit, ale wątek odświeżyłem  :Smile:  A dla leniwców link do buga: pluskwa

----------

## adam1957

Cześć !!

Również pracuję na Kde-3.5.2 kompilowanych przez gcc-4.1. Używam OOo-2.0.2.bin ale z firmy ux.pl i DZIAŁA bez problemu.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Wydaje mi się, że to nie chodzi o KDE ale o Jave. Mam podobny problem (z tym, że używam kompilowanego OOo) i po uruchomieniu z konsoli widzę:

```
terminate called after throwing an instance of 'com::sun::star::uno::RuntimeException'

/usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice: line 233:  3424 Przerwane               "$sd_prog/$sd_binary" "$@"

```

Tak jakby OOo nie mogło się dogadać z javą... Reemerguje blackdown-jre - jestem ciekaw co będzie.  :Smile: 

---EDIT:---

Ciekawe:

```

```

dostaję pustą linijkę... Hmmm... 

No i przy rekompilacji OOo mi się cały czas krzaczy - ale to już pewnie o coś innego chodzi. Jak narazie zobaczę co da przeinstalowanie jre.  :Wink: 

----------

## kicior

Wypróbowałem 

```
[blackdown-jre-1.4.2.03] "Blackdown JRE 1.4.2.03" (/etc/env.d/java/20blackdown-jre-1.4.2.03)

[sun-jre-bin-1.5.0.06] "Sun JRE 1.5.0.06" (/etc/env.d/java/20sun-jre-bin-1.5.0.06)

[blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03] "Blackdown JDK 1.4.2.03" (/etc/env.d/java/20blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03)
```

z żadną nie działa.

----------

## n0rbi666

Ja tak mam, od kiedy pamiętam ... jeszcze chyba za czasów kde 3.4 się tak działo, ale głowy uciąć nie dam  :Wink: 

```
Invalid type combination in ordering comparison.

0xb57457c9 in QPointArray::~QPointArray () from /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdefx.so.4

gdb> bt

#0  0xb57457c9 in QPointArray::~QPointArray () from /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdefx.so.4

```

----------

## kicior

Daję [SOLVED] - zgodnie z sugestią z bugzilli przekompilowanie KDE bez flagi --ffast-math powoduje powrót do normalności.

----------

